# duda con Cflags

## muskit86

Buenas tardes. Soy nueva en este foro, aunque lo he visitado algunas veces.

tengo una duda.

Os explico.

Tengo un Acer Aspire 5612AWLMI:

    con Core Duo T2250 (1.73Ghz, 533Mhz FSB, 2MB L2 cache)

He estado mirando la pagina de gentoo de Cflags, 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Processors

pero nose muy bien que flag tengo que poner.

de momento tengo puesta la de  Pentium M(Centrino)/Celeron M

Creeis que esta bien? o la tengo que cambiar??

Soy novatilla en el tema gentoo.

Vosotros que hariais??

gracias gente!!

----------

## i92guboj

Esos flags están bien, no te obsesiones mucho con el tema de cflags. Mucha gente viene pensando que con unos cflags de dos líneas y media van a tener un pc el doble de rápido o algo así, pero la verdad es que no hay nada que haga milagros. De todas formas, si quieres que miremos con más detalle por si hay alguna pequeña mejora, pega la salida de "cat /proc/cpuinfo" aquí mismo, para que veamos mejor las capacidades de tu cpu.

----------

## Cereza

Necesitas saber más información sobre tu procesador, usa:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Y compara los resultados (vendor, cpu family, model, etc...) con la página de safe Cflags que has estado mirando.

Edito: Ui me he colado, no había visto el mensaje anterior...

----------

## sefirotsama

Para un core2duo (INTEL CORE2DUO T5600 a 2Ghz por nucleo creo recordar, xD no se ni lo que tengo) tengo lo siguiente en el make.conf y va bien.

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

Sobretodo no te obsesiones. Para cuando salga el gcc 4.3 (lo estoy deseando) habrá soporte directo para C2D. De momento es un ALPHA nada recomendable para sistemas que requieran un uso serio.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Para un core2duo (INTEL CORE2DUO T5600 a 2Ghz por nucleo creo recordar, xD no se ni lo que tengo) tengo lo siguiente en el make.conf y va bien.
> 
>  */etc/make.conf wrote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Eso es para 64 bits, para lo cual es necesario un stage3 para 64 bits, y un livecd con un kernel de 64 bits. No se si todos los core2 duo soportan las extensiones 64 bits (hace tiempo que no memorizo modelos de cpu) pero viendo el modelo concreto que vendrá en cpuinfo, saldriamos de dudas. En cualquier caso, si ella está usando la info que posteó arriba en su make.conf, no podrá cambiar a esto. El cambio de 32 bits a 64 requiere una reinstalación completa.

Para seguir usando la cpu en modo 32 bits, su make conf está perfecto.

----------

## muskit86

Vimos que soporta 64 bits, pero lo tengo puesto en 32, y no quiero cambiarlo tampoco.

Gracias por todo  :Smile: 

Me funciona de maravilla  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *muskit86 wrote:*   

> Vimos que soporta 64 bits, pero lo tengo puesto en 32, y no quiero cambiarlo tampoco.
> 
> Gracias por todo 
> 
> Me funciona de maravilla 

 

NOOOOOOOOOOOO?? perqué? No sabes lo que te pierdes con 64 bits.... en fin, tu misma ens veiem, xD

(que sepas que el rumor de que para 64bits hay menos paquetes o hay más enmascarados comienza a ser falso)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> NOOOOOOOOOOOO?? perqué? No sabes lo que te pierdes con 64 bits

 

Realmente, si bien a simple vista la diferencia no se nota (o yo no la noto), al compilar por ejemplo, a 64 bits VUELA!!

Es como decir, me compre un ferrari pero pero nunca lo acelero por que viajando a 80km/h llego igual a destino.

Y es como dice el amigo Sefirotsama, problemas de compatibilidad = cero, al menos hasta ahora.

Salud!

----------

